
NASA Seeks Research Proposals for Space Technologies to Flight Test - bryanrasmussen
https://www.nasa.gov/centers/armstrong/features/nasa_seeks_research_proposals.html
======
madengr
How about the EM drive?

~~~
jvanderbot
Testing, sure. But flight testing is for
[TRL]([https://www.nasa.gov/directorates/heo/scan/engineering/techn...](https://www.nasa.gov/directorates/heo/scan/engineering/technology/txt_accordion1.html))
6 or 7, after the tech is demonstrated, spec'd, built, and entering late stage
R&D before being pitched for technology demonstration on real missions.

EM drive is TRL 1 or 2.

